# Retraining my dog



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey guys-
Our family just got a new dog in March. She's 3 years old now and a great dog- yellow lab with a great disposition. We got her when she was 2 and half, as the guy we got her from moved off the farm into town and couldn't bear to have her penned up. He said he had trained her himself and she was a great duck hunting dog. Judging by the way she responded to him when we picked her up, she was trained very well- strictly, but very well. However, we're just now getting back into duck hunting and haven't used a dog before. We want to be able to use Lacey in awhile, hopefully this year, when we go out. The thing is, we just took her out when we went shooting clay pigeons to see how she'd react and behave and she was terrible! She wouldnt sit down and ran in front of us whenever we were going to shoot. She knows how to retrieve just fine, as we found out. However, we need to get her to sit still. What is the quickest, most effective way to get her back into hunting? Any suggestions are welcome as we're not professional dog trainers...


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey. If you move your post to the dog forum on this site, more guys will respond with excellent advice.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

First never ever take a dog out and shoot some clay pigeons to "see how she reacts" you are very lucky she didn't freak out and become gun shy.

The very best thing you could do if its feasible is ask the guy that trained her to show you how to handle her. He will know what she knows better than anyone else.

IF thats not doable you need to get a good tape or join a local retriever training group and learn what you need to know before you try and teach her.

IF you dont know then you cant teach is my point, and no sarcasm is intended, I am being serious.

The good news is that handling a lab is very simple to learn and training basic retrieving skills is also easy to learn how to do and its fun.

Just because she just ran around while you shot clay pigeons doesnt mean she doesnt know what to do it probably means you dont know how to get her to do what shes trained to do.

Good luck feel free to ask questions thats what this forum is for.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

The chances are very good she was trained using a heeling stick (riding crop). You must find out how the original owner trained this dog. If you don't, you have to start from ground zero. Sounds to me like the dog has your number which is understandable. Talk to the owner and if possible have him go through the training with the dog wihile you watch them.


----------



## DOA Waterfowl (Jul 18, 2006)

Congratulations on the new dog. I surely don't know your situation but from your post it sounds like the dog has retrieving instincts and is not gun shy which is a good thing because the obedience can be taught. You also said "Judging by the way she responded to him when we picked her up, she was trained very well- strictly, but very well." You might not be comfortable with being "strict" with your dog but that is what it will take to have an obedient hunting dog. If the dog doesnt obey you in the duck blind you will spend more time chasing the dog around than you will hunting. I recommend calling the previous owner and have him tell you his training style, commands, etc that he used. In the mean time you can work on basic obedience such as sit, stay, and come. Those 3 commands are the building blocks for all further training. If you put in the time training it will pay off when you are in the duck blind. Best of luck and keep us updated on how the dog progresses.


----------

